

Real Da Vinci Code Discovered In Mona Lisa's Eyes - countvajhula
http://gizmodo.com/5712915/the-real-da-vinci-code-discovered

======
DupDetector
Same story, different sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2002514> \- washingtonpost.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003223> \- telegraph.co.uk - most
comprehensive article.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003882> \- killed

No comments on any.

------
bradfordw
"The other letters are B or S" -- are we sure it's not B AND S?

